# Big bear jets?



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone care to share what size jet they are running. I have 1.5 snorkel a hmf, 120 main and the dynojet needle mod in my bb and it's still running a little lean. I will be installing a web cam p&p the heads and a hc piston pretty soon wondering how much I will have to change my carb setup? It don't like the ol'2s right now lol


----------

